# Monster Egg



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Check out this monster egg one of my hens laid today. Would hate to be her.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! That will be a double yoker!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Owwwww!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Are they fertile? Hatch'm.


----------



## BikerChick (Jul 13, 2012)

I get one almost every day. They are not always double yolks. 
I do NOT recomend hatching them. Without the sermon, the bottom line is that the mortality rate is high, and the chick(s) would most likely be deformed.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

BikerChick said:


> I get one almost every day. They are not always double yolks.
> I do NOT recomend hatching them. Without the sermon, the bottom line is that the mortality rate is high, and the chick(s) would most likely be deformed.


That is what I thought. I thought about the thread of the twins that hatched and one had the bad leg. It is probably fixable, and that is a miracle if it is. Why bring that on more chicks needlessly?

Sorry BikerChick, was that the speech??


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

True! That would be cool to have twins though.


----------



## NanaKim (Nov 9, 2012)

I get about one every day. I read that as hens age their eggs get bigger until they stop laying.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

The hen that laid that is only eight months old.

Haven't cracked it yet.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Big eggs;*

I'd posted earlier about a large egg we had received years ago. Here are the pictures. We had Rhode Island Reds at the time. They were 4-H projects for our kids. These are from 1979. I scanned the two, before and after, together. I'm not sure how old the hens were when they laid these.

Yes it's true there was another full sized egg







inside the larger one. There was no yoke in the "big" egg.







There was only one in the "inside" egg.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

NanaKim said:


> I get about one every day. I read that as hens age their eggs get bigger until they stop laying.


 Correct me if I'm wrong but I read in the Meyer Hatchery just this morning on page 5 at the bottom that if you over feed your hens they can have extreme egg size...just saying??? Jen


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

CharlieEcho said:


> I'd posted earlier about a large egg we had received years ago. Here are the pictures. We had Rhode Island Reds at the time. They were 4-H projects for our kids. These are from 1979. I scanned the two, before and after, together. I'm not sure how old the hens were when they laid these.
> 
> Yes it's true there was another full sized egg inside the larger one. There was no yoke in the "big" egg. There was only one in the "inside" egg.


I seen a video on YouTube just like your egg. He went to go crack it into a pan and pop another egg fell out. Very interesting!

I found the clip:


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

> I found the clip:


That is the weirdest thing ever.... how could that even happen? It's like Russian nesting eggs, or a new form of hell for a chick. "So after I hatched out of my egg I had to hatch out of another one..."  PS that poor hen!!


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Another big egg;*

WE had another very large egg last fall. We often find other eggs slightly larger than normal about like a duck egg. I don't know about over feeding causing large eggs, but our chickens have all been less than three years old. Our current chickens are just a year old. Here is a picture of the large egg last fall, before and after.


----------

